# Throttle Position using OBD2



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That certainly doesn't look normal to me. This would be the first I've heard of a bad TPS, but that doesn't mean it isn't bad.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

True. I'm not all that familiar with turbo diesels but I would expect the throttle position graph to be flat at idle and rise and fall with a linear curve. To test this theory I connected the OBD2 to my V6 VE Commodore and the graph was flat at idle and the curve linear when revved. 
Who knows, is it the TPS or something else feeding erratic signals into it...


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

It almost sounds like it is trying to do a REGEN.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually it did do a regen on the way to work this morning. Cruised at 120km per hour at about 2400 rpm and lasted about 20 minutes but unfortunately no change to the original issue.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok I think it's time to take it in to a Holden dealer to get this issue diagnosed and fixed. 
Appears to have a hard fault now which is good I suppose - car goes into limp mode (code 84) and the engine light appears simultaneously every time I take my foot is off the accelerator and coast to a stop. I then reset the ECU using the OBD2 module and Torque App on my phone and all is good again until the next time I coast to a stop.
Checking the Torque App graphs, all parameters appear to be normal except for Throttle percentage which is all over the place regardless of the accelerator pedal position.

Has anyone else used the Torque App or similar App on the Cruze diesel and monitored the Throttle percentage graph ?
It would be great to know what other people are seeing on this graph at constant speed and how the curve changes when accelerating and decelerating ?


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

The issue is fixed and would you believe it was a blown intercooler. Check out the photo, I'm surprised it ran at all...


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Buzz said:


> The issue is fixed and would you believe it was a blown intercooler. Check out the photo, I'm surprised it ran at all...
> 
> View attachment 164257


Hopefully, this is only an Australian intercooler/boost problem and does not affect the U.S. Cruze diesel models.


----------

